# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Hủ tiếu Mỹ Tho - Ẩm thực Tiền Giang

## dungntn

Hủ tiếu Mỹ Tho khác hủ tiếu Tàu, hủ tiếu  Nam Vang, phở Bắc, bún bò  Huế... ở chỗ không ăn với xà lách, giấm, rau  ghém, mà dùng giá sống,  chanh, ớt, nước tương.

 Tên hủ tiếu Mỹ  Tho xuất hiện vào đầu thập niên 60, khởi đầu từ các xe,  các quán hủ  tiếu bên đường, ở bến xe với các tên nghe rặc Tàu như là :  Phánh Ký,  Vĩnh Ký, Hưng Ký, Nam Sơn, Diệu Ký, Quang Ký, Oai Ký, Gia Ký,  Tuyền Ký.  . . trải rộng từ Mỹ Tho đến Gò Công vào tận các quận Chợ Gạo,  Cái Bè,  Cai Lậy...


 
Hủ tiếu ngon nhất phải là loại làm bằng  gạo Gò Cát (đặc sản như tàu  hương, nàng thơm chợ Ðào). Muốn hủ tiếu  ngon thì bánh phải khô, khi nấu  trụng sơ nước sôi, tươm mỡ hành phi,  cọng trong bóng, bắt mắt.

 Tô hủ tiếu ngon, hơn kém nhau còn tuỳ  thuộc vào nồi nước lèo. Về cơ bản,  chất ngọt của nước lèo từ xương ống  hầm kỹ, thịt, mực khô cùng với  những loại rau củ như củ cải, cà  rốt...  Các món phụ gia góp phần làm  nên danh hiệu hủ tiếu Mỹ Tho là  giá sống, chanh, ớt, hẹ, nước tương (sau  này còn có thêm rau cần). Ăn  hủ tiếu dai Mỹ Tho với giá sống, chút hẹ  cắt khúc, nặn miếng chanh,  thêm chút nước tương. Hủ tiếu Mỹ Tho nấu với  thịt heo bầm, có điểm con  tôm thẻ, lột xẻ đôi, có người đòi thêm đồ lòng  heo, sườn heo và trứng  cút nữa.


 

Hồi trước hủ tiếu Mỹ Tho ngoài thịt, lòng  còn có con tôm chẻ đôi bày  trên mặt, trông ngon mắt. Giờ để giá thành  hợp túi tiền của số đông,  người ta thay bằng sườn và trứng cút .

 Ghé Mỹ Tho, phải tìm đến mấy quán hủ tiếu trên đường Trưng Trắc, dọc bờ sông thì mới đúng là hủ tiếu Mỹ Tho chánh gốc.


(Theo tapchidanong)





Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Tiền Giang* - *tour du lich Tien Giang*Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Tiền Giang click vào *du lịch Tiền Giang* -*du lich Tien Giang*

----------


## dung89

Bát hủ tiểu nhìn đậm đà hương vị quá

----------

